# Roof light noise & MPG



## 108182 (Nov 8, 2007)

We have just part exchanged old type Fiat Adria Twin for new shape. More BHP (120) & 6 speed box with a lot more space inside; bigger bed, bigger toilet, better kitchen but appalling MPG. My old shape 2.3 110 BHP used to do 33-35 MPG - 2500 revs at 70 MPH but blimey this new one only does 23-24 MPG at 2600 revs to 70 MPH. So looks like slightly more revs to speed but surly this cant make all that amount of difference. anyone got any suggestions. Have read through forum I see that some are getting 30MPG.
Haven't got any reversing problems or water ingress like so many others as these have been corrected..... or so I'm told! Fingers crossed.
We do get lots of wind noise from the forward roof light and wonder if anyone has had a baffle fitted to deflect wind? Old van had different type of light with two clamps and restricted opening and made no noise.


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

B,

I'm not sure which forward roof light you mean. My Morello has an internal ligh in the roof, but only a radio antenna on the roof outside. Maybe I'm just been dumb


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Berserker said:


> We have just part exchanged old type Fiat Adria Twin for new shape. More BHP (120) & 6 speed box with a lot more space inside; bigger bed, bigger toilet, better kitchen but appalling MPG. My old shape 2.3 110 BHP used to do 33-35 MPG - 2500 revs at 70 MPH but blimey this new one only does 23-24 MPG at 2600 revs to 70 MPH. So looks like slightly more revs to speed but surly this cant make all that amount of difference. anyone got any suggestions. Have read through forum I see that some are getting 30MPG.
> Haven't got any reversing problems or water ingress like so many others as these have been corrected..... or so I'm told! Fingers crossed.
> We do get lots of wind noise from the forward roof light and wonder if anyone has had a baffle fitted to deflect wind? Old van had different type of light with two clamps and restricted opening and made no noise.


We have fitted a Fiama deflector in front of our roof light.

Works a treat

Check out

http://www.fiammastore.com/Vent_page3.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*rtyreee*

hi berserker,
we had one of these new twins and found the roof noise was due to the fact that the heki`s [2] are the permenentl vented type meaning "no seal is fitted as is in most coachbuilts" you can buy off seitz some seal to change these to no vented type .

we recently resealed are roof heiki with 5 mts at £44 inc delivery from Autovan services at wimbourne Dorset. expensive yes but its the buisness and cheap considering what you have spent on the van in the first place, and not too mention the gas to heat up the van.

I am sure the same seal fits all heiki`s.

tramp


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The seal that Tramp refers to was already fitted to the forward Heki on my Twin. I have not experienced any noise from the Heki but get rattles from elsewhere!
My fuel consumption on the 2.2 which gives about 3000rpm at 70mph is averaging around 32/33mpg actual. Computer reads between 36/39 .
I am sure that your Twin will have the reversing problem unless it is an automatic.


----------



## 108182 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks Wupert, That looks like it will cure the noise and inexpensive


----------



## 108182 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks 'chiily', but but I meant an opening vent not electric light. :lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Wupert said:


> Berserker said:
> 
> 
> > We have fitted a Fiama deflector in front of our roof light.
> ...


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

i ve got a adria twin as well and i find the front roofvent noisyI get about 27 per gallon but i m not carefull about fuel I expect it to get better with time regards norman


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Quick reply for heki seals try Leisure spares, they do all the bits. Link-
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/index.php?module_name=other/home

Michael


----------

